# Spyderco Delica 4 - HAP40 w/ pakkawood "mahogany"



## chiffonodd (Jan 21, 2018)

Call me a sucker but I am sort of smitten with this folder. Laminated HAP40, pakkawood scales. Will probably miss the grippiness of the checkered g10 on other models but I thought this was quite handsome and not at all a bad deal at ~$155.







Basically, my place is overrun with a bunch of cardboard that needs to be turned into smaller pieces of cardboard. Knife pre-ordered at link below. Let the games begin!

Link: https://www.knifecenter.com/item/SP...ogany-pakkawood-handles-knifecenter-exclusive

[Edit]: Not smart enough to spell mahogany.


----------



## Matus (Jan 21, 2018)

It definitely looks better than the 'burned orange' on my HAP40 Delica which looks more like a baby poo after first pumpkin dish :rolleyes2: I am thinking to get custom scales for it ... I actually dislike how the knife looks overall, but it is a damn good user and a cardboard slayer thanks to its super thin blade.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 21, 2018)

Matus said:


> I actually dislike how the knife looks overall, but it is a damn good user and a cardboard slayer thanks to its super thin blade.



Yeah I don't think spydercos are especially pleasing to the eye in general but I'm excited to slay a bunch of boxes to test the edge retention of the HAP40 core. And at least in theory, this layered construction may alleviate some of the sharpening complaints associated with, for example, the monosteel ZDP189 models.

Will have to see if the lack of checkering or other texture on the handle scales is an issue. They look quite nice for pakkawood so it'll be a shame if so. 

As for custom scales, I used to own a Springfield 1911 with checkered cocobolo grips. Something like that would be sweet on a little folder.






[Edit:] added pic


----------

